# Parlayguru Picks



## parlayguru (Jan 3, 2016)

*Parlay 1/3/2015 European Soccer*





*Real madrid vs Valencia DRAW*

*Deportivo La Curuña vs Villareal DRAW

Athetico Bilbao Asian cap - 1
*
Go Visit Our Blog http://parlayguru.blogspot.com/  Thx and Good Luck


----------



## parlayguru (Jan 5, 2016)

*Parlay 1/5/2015 European Soccer*





*Stoke City Vs Liverpool Under 2.5  *

*Genoa Vs Sampdoria Draw in the first Half *

Go Visit Our Blog for more picks http://parlayguru.blogspot.com/ Thx and Good Luck


----------



## parlayguru (Jan 6, 2016)

*Parlay 1/6/2015 European Soccer*





*Lazio  Asian Handicap -1*

*Chievo Vs Roma Draw

Everton Asian Handicap +1*

Go Visit Our Blog  parlayguru.blogspot.com  Thx and Good Luck


----------

